# WTB or trade for 18" stock wheels & tires



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello, I am new to the forum and I just purchased a 2006 Cyclone Grey M6. Pretty damn excited too! Anyway I have lowered my Goat and now want to upgrade (again) the wheels and tires, I currently have the stock 17" and 17" TSW Nogaro's. It seems I have looked at perhaps a million different combinations and I have decided that I want the stock 18" that did not come with my car (of course). So......is anyone out there selling or trading their 
18"? 

I have a brand new set of 17" TSW Nogaro silver finish, size 17x8 paid $159 each purchased last week. 

Thanks, Casey 206-604-6649.


----------

